# JC Higgins I.D. Help.



## djhavikk (May 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I need help identifying my JC Higgins. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## djhavikk (May 17, 2015)

Serial Number is MOS-N, below that is MOD 502. Sorry for posting the sam pic twice as I am still new to The Cabe. Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2015)

Welcome to the cabe! Great bike, looks like a 1949 to me. An excellent reference for JC Higgins, Elgin, and Hawthorne bikes can be found here:

http://thecabe.com/the-store/#!/Books/c/3240462/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, '49 it is.. First year for the Color Flow -


----------



## djhavikk (May 18, 2015)

Wow, I'm so happy with this bike. Can't believe its the first year for the color flow. So neat. Thanks for all the input guys. If anybody has any leads on correct parts for this bike it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> Yes, '49 it is.. First year for the Color Flow -




Looks like the 1948 and 1949 were Color-Stream Styling, Color-Flow came with 1950...?


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 19, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like the 1948 and 1949 were Color-Stream Styling, Color-Flow came with 1950...?




Scott, you're correct as far as quoting the catalog jargon of that period, but the actual "Color Flow" name/decal first appeared on the 1949 deluxe models. Look closely at the pics of djhavikk's bike and the b/w pic (or almost any pic of an original paint '49 for that matter) and you will see the Color Flow decal on the chain-guard..

Variations of the deluxe models based on the Color Flow frame and components were produced all the way through 'til 1955, but the actual Color Flow name was used by Sears for only a relatively short time - From 1949 through early - mid 1951. The "Regal Deluxe" name was used for a short run from mid - late 1951, possibly early '52. The '52 and later models wore no chain guard decal and were just referred to in the catalogs as Deluxe models, but collectors will always call them "Color Flows" regardless of year model


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2015)

Fltwd57 said:


> ...the actual "Color Flow" name/decal first appeared on the 1949 deluxe models....Variations of the deluxe models based on the Color Flow frame and components were produced all the way through 'til 1955, but the actual Color Flow name was used by Sears for only a relatively short time - From 1949 through early - mid 1951...




Excellent, thank you!


----------



## djhavikk (May 19, 2015)

would this be the correct tank to the bike?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 1, 2015)

djhavikk said:


> would this be the correct tank to the bike?




Yes. Here's one with original paint - Yours would have been black with metallic blue stripe..


----------

